# Will any pressure washer suck in it's own water?



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a quick one. Will any pressure washer suck in it's own water? For example from a length of hose stuck into a 25 litre water container. Or do they have to be fed with mains pressure? I know are designed to suck in their own water, but is it a case that any PW will do it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Afraid not, and this technique can reduce the life of the power washer too, however the 'better' machines for this process use a lower speed pump, have a look at say a Kranzle 7/120 vs a 10/120, the pump speeds are different :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As Avanti states, you need a slow revving pump to draw water properly..
The K7 runs at half the speed of the K10..


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow Jem, fancy seeing you here. 

I got a very cheap Karcher, and it pulls water in perfectly fine but needs to be primed for it to work. I raise the water up, and syphon the hose untill it flows on its own and push it into the pressure washer as I turn it on and it 9/10 primes it nicely and I can stop and start.

25litres will not last long though, my little one empties a 20litre water bottle in around 2 minutes. I emptied a 200litre waterbut in around 10 minutes when cleaning the underside of my car. V_V


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

A Nilfisk E130 2-8 Pressure Washer will draw it's own water, infact most induction powered PW's should be capable to varying degrees so long as the water level is higer than the PW.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Would one have to use an inline pump from a water tank then?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ideCmd?langId=110&storeId=10151&bgTrail=00040 seems to suggest taking from a water butt or a tank is fine?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

If the manual says you can then it should be fine, like the domestic Nilfisk models


----------

